# What is the right amount?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

If he is getting chunky then i would reduce his food intake. It is obviously too much for him right now. I would only feed him 2 1/2 cups and see how he does. He is obviously an "easy keeper", which is great for you! Most poodles are extremely picky. Be thankful he is not. 

I would try giving less food first. Increasing his exercise wouldnt hurt in any way, and most dogs need more then they are getting anyways to stay happy and healthy.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Acana is a very dense food and my puppy (8 months) eats raw for breakfast and 1 cup of Acana for dinner. When she ate Innova, which is less dense/caloric, she only ate a total of 2 1/2 cups daily. If I were to feed Millie strictly Acana, I would probably feed her only 2 cups. 

I would probably reduce his intake! Good luck 

Oh, btw, my girl has a very hearty appetite as well. If it were up to her, she would at 5+ cups a day of food. But I limit her intake because she doesn't need that much. Her ribs are palpable and she has a nice, thin layer of fat and great muscle tone. If you start to "lose" your dog's ribs, you know they are getting too chunky.


----------



## Heather (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input. And no, he isn't picky at all. He has eaten things that I have worried over, like half a twinkie- wrapper and all- the half I wasn't holding onto trying to get it away from him when he just bit down and swallowed, and tomatoes he picked himself.. and also swallowed when I tried to get away. Needless to say, he no longer has access to the kitchen and I won't plant anything else. I cut him back yesterday and he hasn't eaten any of us yet, so I'd say it's going well so far.


----------

